# Fishing east harbor



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

My daughter is camping there over Labor day weekend & wife & I are going up just for a day. Is there any good shore fishing there? Anything from gills, bass or cats. Never been there before. Really don't want to take the boat. Just hoping to do some fishing for a few hours while there. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes there is good fishing for bass and bluegill available right from the campground. Prep for fishing in weeds and pads.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Take your boat and stay as long as you can you will never want to leave if you love to bass fish


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I think i will be there as well and have fished there (shoreline) a few times now. I have caught some bass just walking the shore down around the pet camp area. No pads there, but patches of weeds. Casting plastics along the shore does the job. Best spots i have caught panfish (bluegill/perch) was around the campground boat ramp. Right off the dock casting out in to the ramp channel works, but ramp will likely be busy with the holiday weekend. The point going out on the right of the ramp also had plenty of bluegill and perch mixed in...... but not the easiest place to access from shore. Lots of weeds to hack through while balancing on the rip-rap. I just might see you there!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Walk down the beach to the long breakwall at the northern end. I used to catch nice smallmouth throwing jigs and crank baits. obviously early morning and late afternoon times without strong sun would be best.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

Ill be up as well, staying in the C90's area


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen East harbor mentioned a ton
..even tho I grew up spending every summer on our boat at a marina just south of midway on catawba, I have never fished it other than the breakwall protecting the channel at the north western edge for smallies. I have a 17 ft canoe with a 2hp on it. Would that be ok in East harbor? Just largemouth and pike or can I target crappie and smallies also ? Spinners and typical plugs / jigs work ? 3 inch white curtail gulp ?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Stiff south wind is sometimes dicey in E harbor but other than that you are fine. Smallies are rare in the harbor but you "can" catch them off the lake breakwalls. Of course as the weather cools it will get easier to get the smallies near shore, right now 90% of them are still deep imo. You can catch crappies if you want, I always bass fish but if I were going to try crappies in there I would try docks.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

fritoking said:


> I've seen East harbor mentioned a ton
> ..even tho I grew up spending every summer on our boat at a marina just south of midway on catawba, I have never fished it other than the breakwall protecting the channel at the north western edge for smallies. I have a 17 ft canoe with a 2hp on it. Would that be ok in East harbor? Just largemouth and pike or can I target crappie and smallies also ? Spinners and typical plugs / jigs work ? 3 inch white curtail gulp ?


midway is in west harbor but both harbors have largemouths you can catch them any way you like.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

I also have seen a lot of kayaks in the harbors I have probably caught 2000 largemouths in the last 4 years and maybe only 2 smallmouth both off end of break walls in lake and 0 pike


----------

